# [off topic} Mi Experiencia (Cerrado)

## JotaCE

Hola Amigos

Este es mi primer post pero no es la primera vez que entro a este foro, hace 3 meses que entre a este fantastico mundo de linux y el software libre, queriendo, mas que usar un sistema nuevo. aprender de estas plataformas.

Pero no aprender a instalar linux eso es muy facil de hacer hay distribuciones que sencillamente se instalan solas.

Mi propuesta era aprender y conocer como funciona linux, cuales son sus componentes principales y como van enlazados unos programas con otros, todo esto empezando sin tener ni la mas minima idea de nada.

Consegui algunas distribuciones, las mas conocidas, suse, debian, mandriva, fedora, cada una con sus cosas buenas o malas, las use funciono todo pero ...... no estaba conforme.

Asi pues dandomelas de grande quisie armar un sistema LFS, tenendo presente lo riesgozo que podria llegar a ser lo arme sobre una maquina virtual y con el libro online en mi navegador pues en pocas semanas ya tenia un sistema basico armado y autosuficiente.

Me es sumamente agradable la idea de poder construir mas que instalar lo que deseas tener en tu PC, por que si mi maquina es distinta a la de mi vecino..... `pr que tenemos que usar los mismos programas precompilados?. Sin saber mucho creo que no hay mejor programa que el que compilas tu mismo en tu maquina.

LFS es muy bueno pero..... no tienes como gestionar los paquetes.

Es asi como conoci gentoo, no ha sido facil, menos para un novato en linux como yo.... tengo la experiencia de 15 años en la computacion y jamas me atreví a usarlo antes.

Me ha costado mucho trabajo..... muchas frustraciones.... muchas veces empezar de cero una y otra y otra y otra vez pero poco a poco veo como mi sistema gentoo va tomando forma.

Es cierto .... lo estoy instalando sobre una maquina virtual pero ya vere como le hago para pasarlo a una maquina real sin tanto problema.

El punto central de mi post es felicitarlos a todos ustedes por hacer posible gentoo, por hacer posible este foro que de tanto me ha servido. Estoy aprendiendo mucho de ustedes y espero seguir haciendo 

De antemano a todos muchas gracias

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mas que instalarlo en una máquina virtual, yo te aconsejaría, hacer un poco de espacio o hacerte de un disco rígido disponible y mientras seguís usando tu actual distribución, vas instalando gentoo a la par. Una vez listo, la transcición ni se nota y de paso te ahorrás el tener que mover la maquina virtual a su futura ubicación.

Otra posibilidad podría ser generar un archivo de unos cuantos gigabytes con algun sistema de archivos linux dentro y montarlo en un directorio N para después hacer chroot a N e ir instalando gentoo en el archivo. De esta forma podrías después hacer un simple cat archivo > partición y tener tu instalación copiada a la ubicación real con poco trabajo.

No se que estarás usando como máquina virtual, pero he notado que tienden a utilizar dispositivos de lo mas generico posible para asegurarse la compatibilidad con cualquier cosa que corran, eso te va a dificultar un poco la tarea a la hora de mover todo a la maquina "real"...

Salud! (Y bienvenido).

----------

## gringo

en vmware appliances hay un par de imágenes listas para usar gentoo, por si quieres saltarte el proceso de instalación y trabajar con el sistema. En caso de que no uses vmwareplayer hay herramientas por ahi que te las convierten para otros sistemas como qemu p.ej.

saluetes

----------

## JotaCE

Gracias por sus sabios consejos.... como les señale anteriormente mi idea es adquirir experiencia sin riesgos, una vez que termine de armar mi gentoo si es necesario lo armare desde cero en un disco aparte para el solito.  :Smile: 

Por favor tenganme paciencia que de pronto si algo me sale mal voy a estar aqui dando algo de lata!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JotaCE

Tal vez esto raya en lo absurdo pero alguien alguna vez ah intentado darle soporte portage a un sistema LFS con algun resultado???

----------

## sirope

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Gracias por sus sabios consejos.... como les señale anteriormente mi idea es adquirir experiencia sin riesgos, una vez que termine de armar mi gentoo si es necesario lo armare desde cero en un disco aparte para el solito. 
> 
> Por favor tenganme paciencia que de pronto si algo me sale mal voy a estar aqui dando algo de lata! 

 

También podrías meter desde ya tu disco duro, e instalas Gentoo desde vmware en este, (o en una partición)

Así puedes arrancar tu SO de uso diario o Gentoo, o bien, inciar ese mismo Gentoo desde vmware.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

te aconsejo que no lo armes desde 0 o desde stage 1.

Muchos caimos en ese error y luego vimos que es mejor empezar en stage3, ya que la diferencia ni se nota.

Felicidades, acabas de entrar a una de las mejores comunidades de Linux que existen. Hasta que no llegué aquí ninca habia visto una comunidad tan grande... lo que más grande la hace són sus usuarios.

Animos!

Yo también te aconsejo que le des espacio a gentoo en un disco duro si trabajas YA sobre linux (otra distro) y luego chroot. Más que nada por lo que se ha dicho sobre el hardware que emulan las maquinas virtuales que es bastante generico.

----------

## JotaCE

Tiempo de Compilacion

real    624m30.829s

user    450m19.033s

sys     113m22.465s

----------------------

	                 Calc	Writer	Impres	Base

Compilado	   12	    9 	        9	 12

Pre-Compilado	14	13	  12         14

Tiempo en segundos de carga

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> ademas pretendo dejar una copia de respaldo de todo el codigo fuente que eh descargado (unos 500 paquetes) y de los paquetes ya compilados (por si las dudas) esto de compilar y compilar requiere mucho tiempo y no lo quiero volver a hacer! 

 

Eso esta muy bien, pero si y solo si compilas con el modo para binario activado que además de montar tu gentoo, hace los paquetes pre-compilados para un nuevo sistema en caso de que este falle sin necesidad de compilar otra vez, y que en solo 20 minutos a lo sumo te permitirá tener todo el sistema ídentico al anterior y funcionando a la primera. Para más información ver el post como usar el portage correctamebte

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Ya compile openoffice  
> 
> >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 
> 
> >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1 merged. 
> ...

 

Guau! Sería interesante que ahora hagas la instalación de openoffice-bin que el 90% de los mortales usamos y nos digas si realmente se nota la mejoría en rendimiento. Por lo que he leido siempre, no, no se nota, pero... Ahora me picó la curiosidad.

Salud!

----------

## JotaCE

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ya compile openoffice  
> 
> >>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache... 
> 
> >>> app-office/openoffice-2.2.1 merged. 
> ...

 

No es mala idea pero..... que parametros considerar a la hora de establecer diferencias de rendimiento??

----------

## achaw

TIEMPO DE CARGA!!! Me encanta OO, odio su lag en la carga, y que devore tanta memoria, aunque me sobra y por eso no me preocupo por ahora. Aunque para hacer eso tendrias que desistalar OO, instalar OO-bin, y despues volver a compilarlo a no ser que hallas creado binarios (me parece que si), porque te va a saltar bloqueo. Si me decis que hay una diferencia notable en ese sentido, yo tambien me arriesgaria   :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *achaw wrote:*   

> TIEMPO DE CARGA!!! Me encanta OO, odio su lag en la carga, y que devore tanta memoria, aunque me sobra y por eso no me preocupo por ahora. Aunque para hacer eso tendrias que desistalar OO, instalar OO-bin, y despues volver a compilarlo a no ser que hallas creado binarios (me parece que si), porque te va a saltar bloqueo. Si me decis que hay una diferencia notable en ese sentido, yo tambien me arriesgaria  
> 
> Saludos

 

Tiempo de Compilacion 

real 624m30.829s 

user 450m19.033s 

sys 113m22.465s 

---------------------- 

Compilado      

Calc      12 

Writer     9

Impres    9

Base      12 

Pre-Compilado 

Calc       14    

Writer    13  

Impres   12

Base      14 

Tiempo en segundos de carga

Mi Hardware

Placa Madre Biostar M7VIP 

Procesador Athlon 1.800+ (1.500MHZ)

Memoria 512 RAM DDR

Disco Duro 200 GB

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, por la escasa diferencia que hay, me quedaré con la versión binaria de OO por ahora... Gracias por tomarte el trabajo y compartir.

Salud!

----------

